
R4ndom’s Beginning Reverse Engineering Tutorials - omnibrain
http://thelegendofrandom.com/blog/sample-page
======
AlyssaRowan
Don't forget +ORC and +Fravia, both legends for their notable tutorials, if a
little aged.

Admittedly I didn't learn from any tutorials myself. Pick up a debugger, find
a mission (say, a trainer or a crack), learn assembly language and go for it
worked for me! I did get schooled a bit by Katja who once sent me a .TOS with
a symbol table that exploited my debugger, however - I didn't see that one
coming! (They don't make 'em quite like that anymore.)

Knowing, especially these days, how compilers mangle what goes in to what
comes out helps: it's not always obvious to human eyes.

If you're wishing to learn what's most hard to teach, it's more of a thought
process - +ORC called it seeking. Seeking meaning behind what you see; not
just reversing the code you read, but divining the higher-level intent behind
it. I suppose experience gives you that, but you can still be thrown a few
curveballs even when you've seen everything.

I always had a soft spot for rep movsb.

------
ProfOak_
This is very awesome! Thanks for putting this out there. This reminds me a lot
of Lena's reversing for newbies tutorials. I'm going to go into this more in
depth when I get home.

------
selleck
As someone interested in learning more about Security/Reverse Engineering,
anyone have any feedback on this?

~~~
adricnet
Random's tutorials are very good, though at the moment I'm making more headway
with Lena's (linked above on tuts4you). This is probably because I'm still new
to assembly language and Olly/idb.

The canonical intro book I recommend is Practical Malware Analysis (No
Starch), with their debugging and IDA books as supplements :)
[http://www.nostarch.com/malware](http://www.nostarch.com/malware)

------
nekitamo
Another bunch of video tutorials that are very popular with reversing newbies:
[https://tuts4you.com/download.php?list.17](https://tuts4you.com/download.php?list.17)

